# être à + infinitif / être en train de



## Tao

Salut,

En cherchant le forum je n'ai pas trouvé une bonne réponse (ou je l'ai manqué juste(ment?)). Je voudrais vous demander s'il y a un équivalent d'*être en train*.

J'ai vu quelque chose qui se ressemble à *être à + verbe* mais je lisais que c'est faux. Est-ce vrai?
Essentiellement, j'suis en train de chercher une manière qui est plus de "slang" je pense ou quelque chose comme ça. Quelque chose plus courts par exemple.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## sioban

Bonjour, parfois, le simple verbe au présent de l'indicatif suffit.
"-Qu'est-ce que tu fais?
- Je suis en train de manger une pomme  / Je mange une pomme 
Je suis à manger une pomme


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,

En français, au lieu de dire par exemple : _"je suis en train de lire",_ vous pouvez dire, simplement : _"je lis"._

_être à +_ verbe est faux. 


PS : quelque chose qui ressemble à (pas besoin du se).


----------



## LV4-26

Pour être tout à fait exact, on utilise souvent _à + indicatif_ pour saisir une action dans son accomplissement, mais (presque) jamais avec être.

Exemple :
Il passe son temps *à lire *des BD, *à surfer* sur Internet et *à jouer* à la console.

Nous restions des heures sur cette terrasse, *à contempler* le ciel et *à compter* les étoiles.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonne nuit,

Il se pourrait également que vous trouviez ou entendiez _être+à_ dans une tournure comme ça:
_j´en suis à faire la vaisselle moi-même_ dans le sens _je suis réduit à faire la vaisselle moi-même. _Ce qui ne veut pas forcément dire que je suis en train de la faire en ce moment.

En outre il semblerait que le Trésor de la Langue Française donne raison à Tao:


> *a) *[Avec une idée de durée] Être en train de.
> *Être à* + inf. _Être (sans cesse, toujours) à faire qqc.; je suis là à t'attendre, à ne rien faire; vous êtes là à boire mes paroles. __Lettre XXXIX. De la Brenta, le... Aujourd'hui, pour la première fois, je suis sorti de ma chambre; j'ai été dans le cabinet du comte; il _*était *_à écrire; il ne m'a pas remarqué_ (KRÜDENER, _Valérie, _1803, p. 166).
> _Vous croyez que c'est lui qui l'a tuée?... Qui aurait pensé ça hier au soir, alors que nous _*étions *_à bavarder gentiment tous les trois?..._ (SIMENON, _Vac. Maigret, _1948, p. 99) :
> 
> . Je reconnaissais cette heure inutile, vestibule profond du plaisir, et dont j'avais appris à Balbec à connaître le vide sombre et délicieux, quand, seul dans ma chambre comme maintenant, pendant que tous les autres *étaient *_à_ dîner, je voyais sans tristesse le jour mourir au-dessus des rideaux, sachant que, bientôt, après une nuit aussi courte que les nuits du Pôle, il allait ressusciter plus éclatant dans le flamboiement de Rivebelle.
> PROUST, _Guermantes 2, _1921, p. 390.


 
Mais pour moi ça reste très littéraire

Au revoir


----------



## Tao

Merci beaucoup!

Quel sombre texte vous avez mis là, heh heh. Alors, ça semble que c'est possible en fait enfin - *être à* + *inf.* ?

L'utilisation d'*être en train de* + *inf.* semble si formel et long, pendant que *être à* + *inf.* semble plus facile et plus court.

Peut-être ça semble plus comme d'hollandaise ou vice versa? [...]

Le même - à propos de les verbes - est possible en français parfois, n'est-ce pas? Le pouvoir, le savoir, etc.? Ceux que j'ai mentionné sont les seuls que je sais en moment.
Mais je pense que vous savez m'intention


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir,


Tao said:


> que *être à* + *inf.* semble plus facile et plus court.


Ça semble plus facile peut-être, mais comme vous avez pu le remarquer en lisant les réponses des participants ce n´est presque pas utilisé en français courant.
Personnellement je n´avais pas pris part à la discussion parce que je n´aurais rien dit d´autre. Ce n´est que pour vérifier le "j´en suis à" sur le TLFi que je suis tombée sur le passage que je vous ai copié.
Et je répète: c´est très littéraire.

J´ai peur de ne pas comprendre votre nouvelle question. Si vous demandez si les verbes peuvent être substantivés: certains oui. Mais c´est indépendant de la préposition qui se trouve devant.

Attendez d´autres réponses... plus grammaticales

Au revoir


----------



## jpdeweerdt

J'suis à penser! ---> non, Tao, ce n'est pas correct. Cette traduction [...] serait "je suis en train de penser, je suis occupé à penser" mais aussi, si tu veux du plus court : "je pense".

On pourrait dire 'j'en suis à penser' dans le contexte de 'j'en suis réduit/arrivé à penser'

[...]


----------



## Tao

Je te comprends, jpdeweerdt 

Mais la question (que j'ai demandé) est debout encore --> Alors, même si c'est très littéraire*, **lorsque je l'use des gens le comprendraient?*
En tout cas, c'est pas autorité d'en parler (littérature).

Encore, les mots placé par Cintia&Martine sont intéressants, et donc je dois le rechercher. S'il se trouve dans Le Trésor -- les mots parlés -- qu'est-ce que veut dire? Ça veut dire quelque chose, non?

[...]


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir,



> *Alors, même si c'est très littéraire, lorsque je l'use des gens le comprendraient?*


Je crois que non, comme vous avez pu le voir aussi bien Sioban que Mickaël et maintenant Jean Paul vous ont répondu que cela ne se disait pas. Et moi, j´avais pensé de même. 
Je ne suis évidemment pas une experte en grammaire. Mais je crois que cette tournure choque.

Attendez un peu au cas ou les "grammairiens" s´y colleraient.

Si j´ai bien compris c´est le "je suis en train" qui vous dérange. Rassurez-vous car comme les autres membres du forum l´ont indiqué le présent de l´indicatif est beaucoup plus employé que _je suis en train_.

Ex.:
Qu´est-ce que tu fais?
Je lis, je mange/ je regarde la télé/ je fais mes devoirs

Mais
J´étais en train de regarder la télé quand mes parents sont arrivés.
J´étais en train d´écrire ma rédaction quand mon ordinateur est tombé en panne
En règle générale cette tournure souligne l´importance de l´action en relation avec une autre.

Je ne sais pas si j´ai été assez claire

Au revoir


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,

Merci Cintia&Martine, heureusement que vous êtes là.

Je viens de jeter un oeil dans le_ dictionnaire des pièges et difficultés de la langue française_. Il y est dit :


> * "être à + infinitif, au sens de "être en train de"* = Tour admis dans la langue courante._ En ce moment il est à se préparer_.
> Dans la langue soutenue dire plutôt : _être en train de, s'occuper à."_



Bizarre, moi je trouve ça plutôt littéraire, soutenu, vieux. Une impression donnée parce que ce n'est jamais utilisé peut-être ?


----------



## Tao

Salut,

Très intéressant.

Et j'ai trouvé le suivant (http://fr.answers.com/être à): _*Être à: *auxiliaire d'aspect, indique l'obligation -- Ce devoir est à faire l'action en cours -- *Il est* sans cesse *à taquiner* sa sœur (équivaut au verbe simple : Il taquine sans cesse sa sœur)._

AJOUT: vous avez été très claire, Cintia&Martine. Je vous remercie, tout de gens qui m'a aidés.


----------



## zaby

Je trouve que *être à* ne sonne bien que si on ajoute certains adverbes :

_*Il est* sans cesse *à taquiner* sa sœur._  
_*Il est* là *à taquiner* sa sœur._  
_*Il est* *à taquiner* sa sœur._  beurk.

C'est une structure qu'il faut utiliser avec beaucoup de précaution. Je lui préfère de loin "en train de".


----------



## Tao

> *a) *[Avec une idée de durée] Être en train de.
> *Être à* + inf. _Être (sans cesse, toujours) à faire qqc.; je suis là à t'attendre, à ne rien faire; vous êtes là à boire mes paroles. __Lettre XXXIX. De la Brenta, le... Aujourd'hui, pour la première fois, je suis sorti de ma chambre; j'ai été dans le cabinet du comte; il _*était *_à écrire; il ne m'a pas remarqué_ (KRÜDENER, _Valérie, _1803, p. 166).
> _Vous croyez que c'est lui qui l'a tuée?... Qui aurait pensé ça hier au soir, alors que nous _*étions *_à bavarder gentiment tous les trois?..._ (SIMENON, _Vac. Maigret, _1948, p. 99) :
> 
> . Je reconnaissais cette heure inutile, vestibule profond du plaisir, et dont j'avais appris à Balbec à connaître le vide sombre et délicieux, quand, seul dans ma chambre comme maintenant, pendant que tous les autres *étaient *_à_ dîner, je voyais sans tristesse le jour mourir au-dessus des rideaux, sachant que, bientôt, après une nuit aussi courte que les nuits du Pôle, il allait ressusciter plus éclatant dans le flamboiement de Rivebelle.
> PROUST, _Guermantes 2, _1921, p. 390.


 


> *"être à + infinitif, au sens de "être en train de"* = Tour admis dans la langue courante._ En ce moment il est à se préparer_.
> Dans la langue soutenue dire plutôt : _être en train de, s'occuper à."_


 


> _*Être à: *auxiliaire d'aspect, indique l'obligation -- Ce devoir est à faire l'action en cours -- *Il est* sans cesse *à taquiner* sa sœur (équivaut au verbe simple : Il taquine sans cesse sa sœur)._


 
La preuve est là.


Pourqoui _*Il est* *à taquiner* sa sœur._ est faux? On peut diminuer la phrase originale, donc on a: _Il est à taquiner. _comme une base.


----------



## zaby

Ce n'est pas faux (je n'aurais pas du sortir le  ), mais ça choque nos petites oreilles. Cela se trouve dans le dictionnaire mais personne ne le dit plus.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir,

J´avoue que ce fil es de plus en plus embrouillé et depuis l´intervention du _dictionnaire des pièges et difficultés de la langue française_. par l´intermédiaire de Mickaël, je suis perdue.
Littéraire, pas littéraire, courant, pas courant???

Pour en revenir à la question du début (remplacer le _est en train_) il m´est revenue une expression qui s´employait dans le Tarn: _être aprés_: 
Je suis après faire le dîner
Comme cela fait très longtemps que je ne visite pas cette région et que les personnes qui utilisaient cette tournure ont toutes au moins 70 ans je demande confirmation des membres du forum qui vivent dans les parages.

Au revoir


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,



			
				zaby said:
			
		

> Je trouve que *être à* ne sonne bien que si on ajoute certains adverbes :
> 
> _*Il est* sans cesse *à taquiner* sa sœur._
> _*Il est* là *à taquiner* sa sœur._
> _*Il est* *à taquiner* sa sœur._  beurk.
> 
> C'est une structure qu'il faut utiliser avec beaucoup de précaution. Je lui préfère de loin "en train de".


 
C'est vrai, la dernière phrase me donne l'impression qu'il manque quelque chose. 
Alors que les deux autres pourraient même être dites à l'oral. 

Sans adverbe, il n'y a qu'au passé que cela ne me choque pas.
_Il était à écrire un texte sur...
Il est à écrire un texte sur... _:-(

Où alors au présent quand c'est pour exprimer une habitude :
_"Nous restons des heures sur cette terrasse, *à contempler* le ciel et *à compter* les étoiles."_

Sinon, au présent mais avec des verbes pronominaux : _Qu'est-ce qu'il fait ? Il est à se mijoter une soupe _(?) 
Mais là ça me paraît familier. 




			
				Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> Pour en revenir à la question du début (remplacer le _est en train_) il m´est revenue une expression qui s´employait dans le Tarn: _être aprés_:
> Je suis après faire le dîner


 
Dans le _dictionnaire des pièges et difficultés de la langue française_, ils disent que "c'est à éviter dans la langue surveillée. _La lettre au percepteur, je suis justement après =_ je m'en occupe, je suis en train de l'écrire." 

Personnellement, je ne l'entends pas souvent.


----------



## Charlie Parker

C'est une phrase tirée du roman _L'avalée des avalés _de Réjean Ducharme. Si je comprends bien cete page, l'auteur décrit une rêverie où le personnage principal s'imagine se transformer en dragon : 
« Mes forces sont à se faire...Je sens des ailes grandir aux dépens de mon corps, s'élargir, se gonfler au hasard des coups de vent et m'arracher du sol. » J'ai deux problèmes de traduction ici : 1) la structure _être à _et 2) _se faire. _Je comprends _se faire _comme _se transformer, changer d'état. _En ce qui concerne _être à, _je pense que ça veut dire que ses forces sont sur le point de se transformer. Je tiens à connaître vos interprétations.


----------



## CapnPrep

Pour _être à_ tu peux consulter ce fil sur le forum français-anglais:
être à / être en train de


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

C'est une tournure peu courante, mais que je comprends comme en train de se construire, de se développer.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

C'est ce que je comprends aussi.  D'ailleurs on dit au Québec (ailleurs, je ne sais pas) « se faire des forces / refaire ses forces ».

Charlie, je ne sais pas si je t'ai déjà donné *ce lien*. On trouve ce qui suit à la page 12.


> - « Être à (faire quelque chose)» (« être en train de faire quelque chose ») : « _Mes forces sont à se faire._ » (page 189).


Il est écrit que «_ être à_ » est un québécisme, mais bon, si ce l'était quand Ducharme a écrit le roman, à  ma connaissance ce ne l'est plus.

Je dis bien... « en train de ». Voir aussi *cette page* de la BDL.


----------



## xtrasystole

Nicomon said:


> ... *ce lien*. On trouve ce qui suit à la page 12.
> 
> 
> 
> - « Être à (faire quelque chose)» (« être en train de faire quelque chose ») : « _Mes forces sont à se faire._ » (page 189).
> 
> 
> 
> Il est écrit que «_ être à_ » est un québécisme, mais bon, si ce l'était quand Ducharme a écrit le roman, à  ma connaissance ce ne l'est plus
Click to expand...

En tant que français moyen de France, je dois dire que je ne connaissais pas du tout cette tournure, qui doit être un québécisme encore actuellement. 

En lisant le premier post de Charlie, je pensais (à tort) que ça voulait peut-être dire "être obligé de faire quelque chose" (mais cela n'aurait pas eu beaucoup de sens dans le contexte...)


----------



## pointvirgule

> [Où _le_ = Dieu] Si vous le concevez comme sortant de lui, il est à se faire, à se former, à venir, à se constituer : toute sa puissance doit être employée à cette œuvre [...] (_Revue européenne_, Tome IV, Paris, 1832. p. 69)


Si c'est pas effrayant de voir des québécismes dans des revues françaises !


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci pointvirgule. Il y a des cas, je crois, où le québécois conserve un français plus vieux que celui qui a évolué en France.


----------



## Nicomon

xtrasystole said:


> En tant que français moyen de France, je dois dire que je ne connaissais pas du tout cette tournure, qui doit être un québécisme encore actuellement.


 Alors au risque de me répéter, je réitère ici ce que j'ai écrit plus haut :


> Il est écrit que «_ être à_ » est un québécisme, mais bon, si ce l'était quand Ducharme a écrit le roman, à ma connaissance ce ne l'est plus.


  Le roman a été écrit en 1966. Bon d'accord, c'est contemporain... mais force est d'admettre que Ducharme ne s'exprime pas « comme tout le monde ».


----------



## Nanon

xtrasystole said:


> En tant que français moyen de France, je dois dire que je ne connaissais pas du tout cette tournure...


Moi, si, je connaissais "être à + infinitif" en tant qu'équivalent d' "être en train de" dans un registre plus que familier, dans des exemples tels qu' "être (chez soi, dehors) à glander" ou "être à rien foutre".
Mais ce langage que certains réprouveraient est valable quand on...



Nicomon said:


> ne s'exprime pas « comme tout le monde »


... ou plutôt si : quand on s'exprime comme tout le monde dans la rue ; enfin, dans certaines rues plus que d'autres... 

Je pense aussi à une autre tournure : "être (rester, etc.) là à + infinitif". Comme dans...


> je me cacherai là
> à te regarder
> danser et sourire
> et à t'écouter
> chanter et puis rire


D'accord, c'est du Belge de Belgique, je vous le concède...


----------



## Nicomon

Nanon, je faisais référence à tout le passage. Connais-tu bien des gens qui diraient :





> « Mes forces sont à se faire...Je sens des ailes grandir aux dépens de mon corps, s'élargir, se gonfler au hasard des coups de vent et m'arracher du sol. »


 Moi, pas. Je maintiens que c'est du Ducharme, et pas un langage « comme tout le monde ».


----------



## Nanon

Nico, je ne dis pas que Ducharme écrit comme tout le monde... Je dis que, à l'affirmation selon laquelle "être à + infinitif" _ne peut être qu'un québécisme ou un archaïsme_, on peut opposer des tournures semblables, et vivantes, y compris en Europe.

Réjean Ducharme n'est évidemment pas comme tout le monde. Il n'est pas tout le monde. Il peut puiser dans les archaïsmes, les québécismes ou tout simplement dans le français contemporain, il nous donnera toujours à lire du Réjean Ducharme...


----------



## Nicomon

Nanon said:


> Nico, je ne dis pas que Ducharme écrit comme tout le monde... Je dis que, à l'affirmation selon laquelle "être à + infinitif" _ne peut être qu'un québécisme ou un archaïsme_, on peut opposer des tournures semblables, et vivantes, y compris en Europe.


  Bien compris.  Merci, Nanon.


----------



## Pierre Simon

«...du moins on attribuait à Mateo certain coup de fusil qui surprit ce rival *comme il était à se raser* devant un petit miroir pendu à sa fenêtre. »
_Prosper Mérimée, Mateo Falcone_

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,

Que veut dire cette expression ? Y a-t-il quelque différence entre cette expression et « comme il se rasait » ? Pourriez-vous me fournir d'autres exemples pour en illustrer le bon usage ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## mariegil2

Bonsoir,

"comme il était à se raser" signifie qu'il a été surpris en train de se raser.


----------



## Meiboombouwer

Oui, ici, être à faire quelque chose = être en train de faire quelque chose.

Voir dans le Littré pour l'emploi de être à + infinitif (sous le point 6)

Perso, je l'emploie très rarement dans le langage de tous les jours. Me semble plutôt être une expression littéraire.


----------



## Pierre Simon

Merci Mariegil2 et Meiboombouwer 

Alors, si je vous ai bien comprises, sans changer la signification, on pourrait également dire :

(1) « comme il se rasait devant un petit miroir... » 
(2) « comme il était en train de se raser devant un petit miroir... » 
(3) « comme il était devant un petit miroir à se raser » ou
(4) « comme il était devant un petit miroir en train de se raser... »


----------



## CapnPrep

[...]

Et pour _comme_ temporel : *comme vs quand*


----------



## Anna-chonger

Est-ce que la phrase (3) est correcte aussi ???
(3) « comme il était devant un petit miroir à se raser »


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, absolument.


----------



## Ostaire

De même que la forme progressive anglaise est semblable à celles italienne et espagnole, l'expression _"être à"_ pour dire _"en train de"_ trouve son exact parallèle en allemand et en néerlandais.

Elle est raréfiée, elle fait assez littérature 19e siècle, mais on l'entend encore parfois, y compris dans le langage familier.


----------

